# start Bild einfrügen in ein Java Spiel



## Guest (25. Okt 2007)

hallo
ich steh vor einem kleinen oder für mich eher großem problem. ich muss an meiner uni ein Java spiel programmieren. ich bin soweit das ich durch tausend tutorials ein ping pong spiel programiert habe mit hilfe von : 
Java SE Development Kit 
Java ME Wireless Toolkit (WTK)
Beliebiger Editor 

das spiel läuft, aber ich würde gerne zu begin so ein bild oder hintergrund einbauen wo man dann erst auf start drücken muss, das selbe gilt auch für das ende.
leider versteh ich überhaupt nicht wie das muss und wenn ich code im internet finde weis ich nicht wirklich wo diese genau die rein müssen?

und das schlimmste ist noch ich muss auch musik oder sounds mit einbiden.

kann mir jemand helfen? oder es genau erklären?
das spiel steht irgendwie aber das drum herum fehlt mir total. 
vielen dank

josephine


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2007)

Erstmal gilt es die Frage zu klären was du jetzt wirklich verwendet hast. J2ME (Handy) oder J2SE (Desktop)?


----------



## josephine (26. Okt 2007)

also es erscheint ein handy auf dem pc, das endspiel muss nicht auf einem echten handy laufen also es sieht nun so aus : http://www.satanka.de/pics/test.jpg 

sorri bin da echt ein anfänger


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2007)

Also eine Handyapplikation. Du hast also kA, aber programmierst ma  zum Anfang ne Handy-App!? lol ...

Über die Klasse Image kannst du Bilder laden (png-Format) und dann ganz normal in deiner paint Methode zeichnen.


----------



## josephine (26. Okt 2007)

ja ähm das ist leider eine aufgabe von meiner uni die uns damit strafen wollen ^^ oder vielmehr mich.
also png bilder hatte cih bereits hochgeladen alles funktioniert auch aber versteh nicht wie ich so ein anfangsbild in den code einfügen kann: also ein bild wo steht : fangen sie die bälle ( zb) und wenn man strat drück beginnt das spiel.

also ich habe grade etwas hilfe gefunden vllt klappts ansonsten muss ich hier weiter rumfragen ^^
aber danke für die antwort


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2007)

Naja, funktioniert genauso wie mit allen anderen Bildern auch, die du verwendest. Verstehe jetzt irgendwie gerade nicht, wo dein Problem liegt ...


----------



## josephine (26. Okt 2007)

hmmm ja aber cih weis nicht wo ich das reinschreiben soll? oder wie ich das verlinke. bis lang hab ich einach nur das spielfeld mit einem ball und einem schläger das png bilder sind. aber ich möchte zuvor ein bild haben also irgendwie ein neues spielfeld und versteh nicht wie man die verlinkt.oder wo man das reinschreibt, sorry kann das nicht besser beschreiben.
oder sagen wir mal man hat das spiel verloren dann soll ein neues spielfeld kommen wo ein großes hintergrund bild ist udn wo steht zb.verloren!

also ich versteh nicht wo ich das nähste spielfeld verlinke und wie ich anstelle von einer farbe zb (255,255,255) eine ganze hintergrundgrafik einfüge also weis nicht wo ich das reintippen soll.

ich glaub ich kann das echt nciht besser beschreiben sorry... :autsch:


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2007)

Naja, einfach drüber malen!? Oder ein neues Canvas, dass als current Display setzen und dort zeichnen.


----------

